# Clarks Summit, PA - M, Emaciated



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just came in today.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Poor boy.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I hope he finds a home.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor chap - that might be the first bowl of food in a while. I think this is the shelter that does not put GSD's on the adoption floor......
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

OMG!!! How heart breaking!!! And a senior?? How can anyone do this? So sad.... I'm glad to see he is saved.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Anja1Blue said:


> I think this is the shelter that does not put GSD's on the adoption floor......


It is. But, they have some really good advocates there.

It looks like I will be going up there on Tues to pick up a young male if anyone wants an eval of this guy. Unfortunately, we can't take this guy in too.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Omg, I hope they won't put him down immediately.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

poor guy!!! hope someone can get him outta there!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jamie, if you're able to do an eval on this guy when you get there and post the info someone might be able to step up for him.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What you don't see in the pictures here is that he has testicular tumors. The picture isn't pretty so I'm not going to post it but you can see them on their Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.366503110029690.107603.184032221610114&type=1


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

poor guy! He deserves someone who love him! Even if they only love him for a couple days and then lets him go peacefully. Wonder if thats why he ended up where he is, is because of the tumors.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor guy. I"m confused on whether he is in the shelter? The posts sound like he is back with the owner and they have 10 days to get him vetted?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

According the the post from the shelter, the dog is NOT in the shelter as the owner has 10 days to comply with demands for vet care but in the pictures, the dog is obviously in a shelter environment. They are also saying that if anyone has interest in him, even though his prognosis is bleak, to let them know as they had some puppy die from parvo last week and some of the dogs have kennel cough so they dont want to stress him further or put him in the situation he can get sick(er). My understanding is he was in the shelter but after they spoke with the owners and issued the 10 days to do something the dog got to go home?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, that is what I read also. 

Jamie - do you have Kate's email? I don't have it on my new computer. Can you get the scoop on him directly? I'll send a note to Karen also.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Jamie - do you have Kate's email?


Yup. I have to shoot her an email to confirm pick up for Baxter so I'll ask about this guy too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. I sent a message to Karen over FB.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Testicular cancer is usually very treatable.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

RebelGSD said:


> Testicular cancer is usually very treatable.


Yes, castration usually takes care of the problem, and since it's one of those cancers that doesn't spread quickly, you generally don't have to worry too much about it metastasizing. Very simple fix.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

